# Free Lifetime Membership



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Okay, this is for all the non paid members on this site. A lot of you contribute just as much as some of the paid members on here, if not more so I was thinking, why aren't you guys Lifetime Members here as well? Money issues, no credit card, don't wanna use paypal, etc. I get it. 

I have come up with a solution: *A Free Lifetime membership*. I will be rewarding _one_ *non-paid member* _every other month_ with a *Free Lifetime Membership*, paid by me.

And to answer your first question:_ No, this is not me trying to be able to hack your account_. You will simple PM me your email address and password on here, and I will give you a free Lifetime Membership. Feel free to change your password after, but believe that I have no intent of hacking your account, just giving you the membership.

*You qualify for this if*:

_-You are not a paid member
-You do not have rep in the red(green bars only)_


*Here is how it works*: Throughout a 12 month year, _7 months_ (_always_ December) will be eligible months for upgrade. *If you have any questions* feel free to ask.

Below are the eligible months for membership in 2010:

*January - WINNER - BobbyCooper
March
May
July
September
November
December *(_only because its *Christmas*, this month will always be an eligible month for upgrade_)


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow i just asked about the Lifetime membership....if your handing out free stuff keep me in mind!!


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

G_Land said:


> Wow i just asked about the Lifetime membership....if your handing out free stuff keep me in mind!!


If you wanna sign up just say so here, I will be updating the list of signed up non paid members daily, and I will be keeping an eye on all the posts. Just read the rules and let me know if your interested, and like I said before if you are just say sign me up and it will be done! :thumb02:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Sign me up!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_Wow thats awesome Stokes thanks a lot for this offer :thumb02:
I always wanted to have such a beautiful Lyoto Machida signature under my name like Coldcall has^^

Sign me up too!_


----------



## Poppa DL (Oct 11, 2009)

A sexy offer from a sexy dude


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Awesome Member doin awesome things, thata boy Stokes.....


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Very cool Stokes! That is very generous and I am sure that everyone including the paid members here appreciate what you are doing. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I'll chip in for this if I see some stellar members out there. Good luck to all of ya


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

This is a really good thing you're doing man.

If I could recommend someone, I would recommend Chileandude.

I'll let him know this exists.


----------



## The Immortal CJ (Sep 7, 2009)

Can someone tell me the benefit of becoming a premium member?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

i started a thread about that a few hours ago look it up they explain it very well


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

The Immortal CJ said:


> Can someone tell me the benefit of becoming a premium member?


You have access to a bigger avatar, a private premium forum, and the most important reason, you're supporting an awesome MMA news community. It's only $10, which is really nothing to support a site you visit daily.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

And you get to use a sig.

plus its just all around awsomeness

and you get free pudding and jewish people who love you


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

And you can watch things Fertitta can't stand, and rumor has it there's a fighter league and championship pick 'em.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Intermission said:


> And you get to use a sig.
> 
> plus its just all around awsomeness
> 
> and you get free pudding and jewish people who love you


You can also request a signature or avatar as a premium member. :thumb02:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> And you can watch things Fertitta can't stand, and rumor has it there's a fighter league and championship pick 'em.


Well Dudeabides,

THAT rumor is correct! My name is Intermission and I am here to tell you all about the LIFETIME MEMBERSHIP, well let me start off by saying, BEST buy ever! You get a big avatar, a forum signature AND you can see who leaves you rep. You get access to top secret hidden forums and best of all everthing is just better when your a LT member!

All this for a low low price of $59.99

BUT WAIT. buy now and I will cut the price to a EVEN LOWER CRAZY SUPER PRICE OF $9.99 WOAHHHHHH

okay my pretend informercial host bit is up.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

i want to sign up. =)


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Also, you get to gain the respect of other members who know you contributed to the forum.


CD isn't a gold yet? I nominate him!


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> CD isn't a gold yet? I nominate him!


Yeah CD for the gold!!


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow thats so generous... I'd like to put my name forward too then. Thanks


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Let me put it this way.. i hope all of you win a membership except me.. good luck..


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Ivan said:


> Let me put it this way.. i hope all of you win a membership except me.. good luck..


Your not signed up though? I dont understand why you would post in this thread if you arent interested and just to say you hope that you dont want the membership? Confused...


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

The thing is i could get it myself.. but if ya wanna spend ya money on that.. its just these ppl can get it themselfs.. there are some poor kids on this planet who have nothing.. i think that this money would be better for them then for these memberships .. long story short .. nice of you doing this but i say thanks no..

well sorry if i am a bad example of doing business.. everyone buy these memberships.. buy buy buy.. goodbye


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I am interested!


----------



## Rockstar189 (Dec 14, 2006)

What are the benefits of having a Lifetime membership as opposed to not?


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Ivan said:


> The thing is i could get it myself.. but if ya wanna spend ya money on that.. its just these ppl can get it themselfs.. there are some poor kids on this planet who have nothing.. i think that this money would be better for them then for these memberships .. long story short .. nice of you doing this but i say thanks no..


In that case, you didn't need to respond to the thread at all.



Rockstar189 said:


> What are the benefits of having a Lifetime membership as opposed to not?


It's already been explained throughout the thread. 

On a side note, I notified _kantowrestler_ about this thread.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sign me up bruddah


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

joshua7789 said:


> Sign me up bruddah


Gotcha man. :thumbsup:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I think Joshua should prob win this to be honest. Hes a great contributor. and his posts per day is 8.67 posts per day

His posts are usually quality too. and Full green bar rep

(Josh im looking for +rep for this hehe jk)


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ivan said:


> The thing is i could get it myself.. but if ya wanna spend ya money on that.. its just these ppl can get it themselfs.. there are some poor kids on this planet who have nothing.. i think that this money would be better for them then for these memberships .. long story short .. nice of you doing this but i say thanks no..
> 
> well sorry if i am a bad example of doing business.. everyone buy these memberships.. buy buy buy.. goodbye


 

So sign up rich guy.....:thumbsup: otherwise seriously......there are thousands of other threads.....


Post in this one again *ONLY* if you intend on participating, your negativity is disruptive to an awesome gesture from a member who wants to better the forum!!!!

Thanks....


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Ivan said:


> The thing is i could get it myself.. but if ya wanna spend ya money on that.. its just these ppl can get it themselfs.. there are some poor kids on this planet who have nothing.. i think that this money would be better for them then for these memberships .. long story short .. nice of you doing this but i say thanks no..
> 
> well sorry if i am a bad example of doing business.. everyone buy these memberships.. buy buy buy.. goodbye


Du bist so ein spasvogel.:thumbsdown:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

swp with the German pwn!


or is that russian? idk...


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> swp with the German pwn!
> 
> 
> or is that russian? idk...


It's German, but Google doesn't even know the last word. :confused03:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UrbanBounca said:


> It's German, but Google doesn't even know the last word. :confused03:


_It's written Spa*ss*vogel  means to be a jester or a funny guy. _


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> _It's written Spa*ss*vogel  means to be a jester or a funny guy. _


Random German comes out of NOWHERE and owns Google!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_LOL Who is Google :fight01:_


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

*Title*

If Kantowrestler stopped putting titles on every post, I would consider buying him a premium ticket!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Mjr said:


> If Kantowrestler stopped putting titles on every post, I would consider buying him a premium ticket!


He can't do that! He is the title guy!


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

*I know right*



HitOrGetHit said:


> He can't do that! He is the title guy!


This is true


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Mjr said:


> This is true


It just wouldn't be the same without his title's everywhere...


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Sign me up


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Mjr said:


> If Kantowrestler stopped putting titles on every post, I would consider buying him a premium ticket!





HitOrGetHit said:


> He can't do that! He is the title guy!


 
You guys know I found his avy for him and gave him that name cuz at 1st people where complaining kinda...I know, but they were....so Im like lets call him the title guy and I posted that pic in his avy...ever since then....He is the Title guy....

Def he deserves a membership, NOBODY but him can choose for him to not post a title.....

At this point I kind of expect it with his posts and it breaks up the same exact posts style from time to time cuz no one else puts titles like that...

Dont freakin start wise asses...LOL..:thumb02: I know one of you is gonna put one in there now....


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

sign me up!! clearly this forum needs me :sarcastic12:


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

alizio said:


> sign me up!! clearly this forum needs me :sarcastic12:


Done. :thumbsup:


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

Very cool, sign me up!


----------



## godson (Apr 17, 2009)

sign me up


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Title Guy*

Sign me up and thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

I'd like to sign up.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Sign me up and thanks for the comments guys!





The Dark Knight said:


> I'd like to sign up.


Done. :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Count me in.

I entered a Machida/Rashas fight prediction thing and spent alot of time on it but never won, oh well.


----------



## Mjr (Apr 22, 2007)

*Please not Alizio*



coldcall420 said:


> Def he deserves a membership, NOBODY but him can choose for him to not post a title.....


I was only joking, he can put titles as much as he likes it doesn't bother me.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

SuicideJohnson said:


> This is a really good thing you're doing man.
> 
> If I could recommend someone, I would recommend Chileandude.
> 
> I'll let him know this exists.


I'll second the Chileandude nomination... and throw out The Dark Knight as well. Both good guys with good post.

And I appreciate you directing me to this thread Stokes, but I'll get mine my man. I'm more of a procrastinator than anything else.

I'm hoping if I pick mine up maybe Coldcall or Toxic could hook me up with a sick Anderson Silva sig... hint hint :thumb02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

BrianRClover said:


> I'll second the Chileandude nomination... and throw out The Dark Knight as well. Both good guys with good post.
> 
> And I appreciate you directing me to this thread Stokes, but I'll get mine my man. I'm more of a procrastinator than anything else.
> 
> I'm hoping if I pick mine up maybe Coldcall or Toxic could hook me up with a sick Anderson Silva sig... hint hint :thumb02:


I'm terrible at making sigs...LOL...I paid 300k for this one, However if you do upgrade..Pm me when you do and i will find a good graffix guy to make you one. You will also have access to the graffix showroom where there are sigs but i will pay 50k to someone to make you a sig if you sign up!!!!:thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> I'm terrible at making sigs...LOL...I paid 300k for this one, However if you do upgrade..Pm me when you do and i will find a good graffix guy to make you one. You will also have access to the graffix showroom where there are sigs but i will pay 50k to someone to make you a sig if you sign up!!!!:thumb02:


Man CC I wish you would pay for me to get stuff done!


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Still time to sign up??? If so I am in!


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

kc1983 said:


> Still time to sign up??? If so I am in!


You're in.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> I'm terrible at making sigs...LOL...I paid 300k for this one, However if you do upgrade..Pm me when you do and i will find a good graffix guy to make you one. You will also have access to the graffix showroom where there are sigs but i will pay 50k to someone to make you a sig if you sign up!!!!:thumb02:


Deal!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

BrianRClover said:


> Deal!


Good Stuff......:thumbsup:


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Sign me up. Might as well =] Not sure if I'm particularly well known on here, but I have been posting far more regularly of late. Worth a go.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Danm2501 said:


> Sign me up. Might as well =] Not sure if I'm particularly well known on here, but I have been posting far more regularly of late. Worth a go.


Danm2501 you are in. :thumbsup:


----------



## abs83uk (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey Stokes, I'm interested. Plz sign me up!!


----------



## ZXT (Dec 23, 2009)

Sign me up!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

CD and Joshua all the way for this. :thumbsup:


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Keep Signing Up!


----------



## Damon1698 (Oct 20, 2009)

sign me up bro


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Damon1698 said:


> sign me up bro


Done. :thumbsup:


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Stokes said:


> Done. :thumbsup:


Do you have any requirements for the membership? I understand it's ultimately your choice, and it's awesome you're throwing up the money for someone else, but I was just curious.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

I would love to be in as well!


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

UrbanBounca said:


> Do you have any requirements for the membership? I understand it's ultimately your choice, and it's awesome you're throwing up the money for someone else, but I was just curious.


Yeah it's in the OP. They aren't really strict, but I am taking suggestions in the VIP lounge bro. Check it out! :thumbsup:


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

sign me up


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

DanTheJu said:


> sign me up


Done. :thumbsup:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

If I sign up and win, does that mean that you will give me the money I paid? :sarcastic12:

Definitely joking but I just had t say it!:thumb02:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> If I sign up and win, does that mean that you will give me the money I paid? :sarcastic12:
> 
> Definitely joking but I just had t say it!:thumb02:


 

*Slaps upside head and drags out of thread by back of shirt like the kid who's bedtime passes*


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> *Slaps upside head and drags out of thread by back of shirt like the kid who's bedtime passes*


But I want to stay longer CC! Please just 5 more minutes CC!  I'm not even tired yet!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> But I want to stay longer CC! Please just 5 more minutes CC!  I'm not even tired yet!


*smashes head into wall and throws through doorway*


*then tucks into bed*


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> *smashes head into wall and throws through doorway*
> 
> 
> *then tucks into bed*


*Makes it as difficult as possible to be tucked in*


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

coldcall420 said:


> *smashes head into wall and throws through doorway*
> 
> 
> *then tucks into bed*



Lmfao, that must be some crazy Shotokan passive/aggressive parenting technique.


----------



## flexor (Sep 25, 2009)

Can I join the fray?


----------



## King Koopa (Jun 28, 2009)

count me in


----------



## Yanal (Dec 25, 2009)

If anyone doubts of their emails getting hacked just join,and if you win then change your email to a new email which is new and give him that one. But trust me,trust stokes


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Cool, I guess I'm in


----------



## Yanal (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh yes,I forgot to ask. Stokes can I also join?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yanal said:


> If anyone doubts of their emails getting hacked just join,and if you win then change your email to a new email which is new and give him that one. But trust me,trust stokes


Yeah Stokes is a cool guy, he won't steal your account or anything. He wouldn't really have a reason to!


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

flexor said:


> Can I join the fray?





King Koopa said:


> count me in





GKY said:


> Cool, I guess I'm in





Yanal said:


> Oh yes,I forgot to ask. Stokes can I also join?


All signed up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Thiago_Alves (Sep 11, 2009)

I wanna sign too!


----------



## NZL (Jul 14, 2009)

Sign me too. Sweet. Thanks.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Great idea. Good way to encourage activity. 

I'll toss my name in, as well. Thanks.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Stokes said:


> Bump.


Check your PM broski.


----------



## Godzuki (Feb 26, 2007)

ME! ME! ME! ME!

Oops. I mean, count me in too, please. :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Question*

When does the first selection take place this month?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> When does the first selection take place this month?


It is this month, but its up to Stokes when.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

The first selection is usually at the beginning of every month, but I have been super busy so haven't been able to make one until now. January's winner is *BobbyCooper*.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

Stokes said:


> The first selection is usually at the beginning of every month, but I have been super busy so haven't been able to make one until now. January's winner is *BobbyCooper*.


That's awesome!

Congratulations, BobbyCooper!

Very well deserved. :thumb02:


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Congrats bruddah


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Did my PM sway this decision? I hope so, I was pullin for BC this whole time. Welcome man


----------



## ScouseMMAfan (Jan 7, 2010)

Sign me up please.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I guess sign me up as well, although there are probably members here who deserve it more than i do.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Winner*

Congradulations BobbyCooper! Now we have to wait another two months for the next lucky person! Let's keep hoping people!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Congradulations BobbyCooper! Now we have to wait another two months for the next lucky person! Let's keep hoping people!


Nope im pretty sure its just one more month?

He does it once a month I believe.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Rauno™ said:


> I guess sign me up as well, although there are probably members here who deserve it more than i do.


 
You cant beat free...:thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Once Every Month*

I thought he said once every other month with the exception of the end of the year!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> I thought he said once every other month with the exception of the end of the year!


Yup, he did. My bad.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Your Bad*

Yeah I love it when I'm right!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Lol*



kantowrestler said:


> Yeah I love it when I'm right!


 
U need a bigger sig...

*goes and looks for ideas*


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Bigger Signature?*

Like how big?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Like how big?


 
Dunno, tryin to think of something but you really need to be a paid...LOL...Otherwise I would just pay someone to make you one.....

Let me think.....:confused02:


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

Sign me up !


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey guys thank you all for the Congratulations  this is such a great Forum and I am so proud to be a lifetime member now! Thank you, thank you, thank you!

But my special thank of course is dedicated to Stokes who picked me for this. Stokes you are the greatest man I love you.

I am on a littel vacation now for the next couple of days with some friends of mine, so I can't respond to this like I would have if I wasn't. Sorry for that guys, I will make up for this later, promise  

Thanks again Stokes and everybody else on this Forum I love you all, take care see ya in a couple of days :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Hey guys thank you all for the Congratulations  this is such a great Forum and I am so proud to be a lifetime member now! Thank you, thank you, thank you!
> 
> But my special thank of course is dedicated to Stokes who picked me for this. Stokes you are the greatest man I love you.
> 
> ...


Yeah man you are a great contributor and definitely deserved to win this. Have fun on your vacation! I look foward to seeing you post again!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Well Deserved*

Yeah you deserve that vocation!


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Glad to see Bobby got it, well deserved!:thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Well Deserved*

And hopefully in two months one of us will get another well deserved membership!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> And hopefully in two months one of us will get another well deserved membership!


I think the reason he put a one month gap is to see who really is well deserved. Stay active and IMO your next in line.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Well done bobby. And count me out too, I'm now a life timer.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Lifetimer?*

What, you paid?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> What, you paid?


Apparently he did. Dude you can't go wrong. It is only $9.99


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

I might as well sign up :confused02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Might as well sign up*

Well I am a poor college boy and every cent counts at this point in my life!


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I was gone for christmas so didn't get a chance to post too much, ill have to wait for next months.

Oh and I hope Stokes (was it?) is a Mir fan or I don't have a chance in hell at winning lmao.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

I dont post alot but have been on the forum for a really long time. I probly dont have much of a chance but ill throw my hat in the ring!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Hat in the Ring*

Go for it!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

It would be a very polite and greatly appreciated gesture on your part, if your posts could be longer than your title, and stay that way.

I did ask you not to post an emoticon along with every title, and you're still doing it, and it would be very kind of you to post fewer emoticons if you must title every post. It's distracting.

Thanks.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Distracting*

Ok, is this much better?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes, thank you.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You are welcome.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok, is this much better?





swpthleg said:


> Yes, thank you.





kantowrestler said:


> You are welcome.


 

*enters thread with eyebrow raised*

regardless of titles lets make sure we are posting full sentences.....:thumbsup:

EDIT: That said you need to get lifetime already so we can get you a real sig....


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Membership*

Like I've said before, I'm a poor college boy and every cent counts.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Like I've said before, I'm a poor college boy and every cent counts.


 
College...you buy alcohol then...shame on you, part with a night of drinking and join us formerly.....LOL


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok, is this much better?



hehe made me chuckle


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

K I don't care how poor you are anyone can afford $10. I just don't have a credit card or anything.

I kinda want a cool Mir sig too but whatever the one I have is ok.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

The very generous Stokes who just paid my lifetime membership suffered a serious car accident this morning 

look up this thread to wish him a good recovery!

http://www.mmaforum.com/premium-vip-lounge/70456-stokes.html

sry some of you can't respond in the VIP section, Urban opened a thread for you here..

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-lounge/70461-we-wish-you-best-stokes.html


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

This thread is a perfect example of how bad things happen to good people. God bless you Stokesy and please get better man please.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Intermission said:


> This thread is a perfect example of how bad things happen to good people. God bless you Stokesy and please get better man please.


Yeah no doubt. This is a strange world we live in.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Praying for Stokes! I'll keep trying to txt him and let you guys know if he responds before his kind brother lets us know again...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*His Brother?*

Who is his brother?


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

UFCFAN18 said:


> K I don't care how poor you are anyone can afford $10. I just don't have a credit card or anything.
> 
> I kinda want a cool Mir sig too but whatever the one I have is ok.


yeh noone would dare give me a credit card hehe


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Who is his brother?


payableondeath is his brothers name on this forum.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Since I told Stokes I was going to help at the begining of this thread, I have every intention of doing so still, especially now. Give me a week to get a bit of cash and I'll be on it. Keep his memory alive guys.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Since I told Stokes I was going to help at the begining of this thread, I have every intention of doing so still, especially now. Give me a week to get a bit of cash and I'll be on it. Keep his memory alive guys.


That is very honorable of you and I am sure that the members here will appreciate it. I am sure that Stokes does as well.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah that would be really cool if someone continued this.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

let me know if you need help


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Since I told Stokes I was going to help at the begining of this thread, I have every intention of doing so still, especially now. Give me a week to get a bit of cash and I'll be on it. Keep his memory alive guys.


A very commendable gesture on your part. One I'm certain people wouldn't mind aiding you in. Could be a good way to keep his memory alive... I'm not saying that he'll ever be forgotten, but to keep an initiative which he began going seems rather touching, if you will. I think various members would be more than willing to chip in, myself included.

As for membership... I think I may be on the verge of forking over some dough. It really is a miniscule amount, and while I'm not certain what all of the extra perks entail, the bolded name alone seems worth it, lol.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

You can see who reps you, and you get to wear a kick ass sig, and you get let behind the velvet rope of the VIP Lounge, and then the guys cradle your balls.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> You can see who reps you, and you get to wear a kick ass sig, and you get let behind the velvet rope of the VIP Lounge, and then the guys cradle your balls.


15k points too I believe, and bigger avatars, and like she said.. Access to hidden forums.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I forgot to mention an immediate and significant increase of your sexiness.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> I forgot to mention an immediate and significant increase of your sexiness.


That would simply be too much sexy... couldn't be safe.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> That would simply be too much sexy... couldn't be safe.


You don't understand how much sexy there is in the hidden forums.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Hidden Sexy*

Yeah you have no idea!


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Trai Mai, G Land, and anyone else planning on keeping this thing rolling just let me know if you need help. As long as I'm in a position to do so, I will.

Stokes positive repped me for a thread I created awhile back, and told me to check out this thread. He said I needed to be a lifetime member due to the quality of my post. About the same time ColdCall offered a huge amount of credits to anyone who made me a sig, once I became a lifetime member. And though I purchased the membership myself, and have gotten into sig design, the two gestures were what made me realize how different this forum is, and made it a no brainer decision.

So again, if this thread needs help staying alive. Just say the word.

EDIT: Okay, so I was just updated on the supposed "JOKE" that P.O.D. made, and the fact that Stokes is alive. After reading the thread it's clear that Stokes had nothing to with it, and I'm glad he's alive. Having said that POD is the ultimate douchebag and will be added to my blocked member list. As for my offer to help with this thread. This is a great forum and Stokes is a good guy, so my offer still stands.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And may the dream continue!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

BrianRClover said:


> Trai Mai, G Land, and anyone else planning on keeping this thing rolling just let me know if you need help. As long as I'm in a position to do so, I will.
> 
> Stokes positive repped me for a thread I created awhile back, and told me to check out this thread. He said I needed to be a lifetime member due to the quality of my post. About the same time ColdCall offered a huge amount of credits to anyone who made me a sig, once I became a lifetime member. And though I purchased the membership myself, and have gotten into sig design, the two gestures were what made me realize how different this forum is, and made it a no brainer decision.
> 
> ...




Agreed Im still down with the help


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Help*

Moving onto other things!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

*Awesome!*



Intermission said:


> You don't understand how much sexy there is in the hidden forums.





kantowrestler said:


> Yeah you have no idea!




"*Hidden Sexy*" Followed by "Yeah you have no idea!" is one of the funniest posts ever. Made 2x as funny because you haven't been to the sexy forums! hahaha

I <3 kanto.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Forums*

Yeah this is great isn't it?


----------



## Yanal (Dec 25, 2009)

Is this still on?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Still On*

Yeah its on all year long every other month! Exception being November and December!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Jesus tapdancing Christ.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Tapdancing*

Interesting...


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I love this Forum website and was happy to pay for a Lifetime memebership to give back


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Happy to Pay*

Well unfortunately some of us are poor college people and need to save every dollar!


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Thread is in need of a much needed BUMP. Instead of signing people up, I will just be going through threads creepin on un-paids and at the end of every other month deciding who wins based on that. None of this sign up BS because some people who have signed up end up buying their own Lifetime anyway. So, yeah, keep posting un-paids and if you got any questions just post them in this thread or send me a PM.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

yha i am in collage and cant waste money. My parents help with tuition but between that going to a private collage mma training food and books i would prefer not pay. I love it here. have been here for a long time and will continue to be here for as long as i can


----------



## Rockstar189 (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey stokes; I got a question

Do you get more credits for being a lifetime member? I'm only 18 so I don't got credit card 

cheers


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Rockstar189 said:


> Hey stokes; I got a question
> 
> Do you get more credits for being a lifetime member? I'm only 18 so I don't got credit card
> 
> cheers


Yeah I believe you are given 15,000 credits when you sign up for a paid membership..dont quote me on that though.

I will be keeping an eye out for both of your posts though.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

you should be able to get a credit card at 18 though, your limit would only be around $500.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I just signed up for Bodog and I also tried to get lifetime membership on here but it wouldn't take my credit card!! The paypal registration won't go through because I don't have a mailing adress for me pre paid card.

Sorry MMAF I TRIED!!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

So, I take it this is done now?


----------



## Ivan (Feb 24, 2007)

Gone with the wind, what now.. pay for yourself damnit..


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Gone with the wind, what now.. pay for yourself damnit..





420atalon said:


> So, I take it this is done now?


Stock will be back in a couple of weeks.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

420atalon said:


> So, I take it this is done now?


No, I just took a vacation.



Ivan said:


> Gone with the wind, what now.. pay for yourself damnit..


Nah, I think I'll continue to pay for these Lifetime Memberships, it's what I do.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Stokes said:


> No, I just took a vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, I think I'll continue to pay for these Lifetime Memberships, it's what I do.


Glad your back bro.

This time stay please.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Intermission said:


> Glad your back bro.
> 
> This time stay please.


I think I'll stick around awhile. :thumbsup:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Stokes said:


> I think I'll stick around awhile. :thumbsup:


You better...

Now you can see me whop Spokens ass in the CPL


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Good to see you back Stokes 

but like Inter said, stay this time^^


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Welcome back brother man!!!!!


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

G_Land said:


> Welcome back brother man!!!!!


What up what UPPPPPPP.

Bump.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

haha good to see ya back man!!!


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

So Stokes is banned now? Kinda a weird series of events.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

UFCFAN18 said:


> So Stokes is banned now? Kinda a weird series of events.


2nd time in the past month. Is he coming back this time?


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

He's coming back by the end of the month. 

Whether he'll get temp banned again or not will be totally up to him.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hell, I'll sign up haha :thumbsup:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

good to see this thread going again.:thumbsup:


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Okay, so I have been banned some lately. But I have lurked around for the past two months and have narrowed my decision for the winner of March down to 3 posters. They include:

*UFCFAN18
Indestructibl3
americanfighter
*

If you are not happy about not being on my list, try to post more and/or sign up! I won't make sure single your posts out if you have not told me whether you're interested in signing up or not! Thanks to all those who participate, and may this forum continue to grow. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

i havent seen a kantowrestler post in forever.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> i havent seen a kantowrestler post in forever.


If he doesnt post soon, than obviously he won't be chosen. I just nominated him because over the past couple of months he has had some good posts and he has stayed very active in this thread.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

yea he has been active for awhile but just hasn't logged in about a month.

im not trying to weaken his chances just dont want you to waste it


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> yea he has been active for awhile but just hasn't logged in about a month.
> 
> im not trying to weaken his chances just dont want you to waste it


Fixed.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks man =)


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeah thanks.

Oh and BTW I wasn't comming on to your Lesnar avatar I was talkin about the dixie chick one haha.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

UFCFAN18 said:


> Yeah thanks.
> 
> Oh and BTW I wasn't comming on to your Lesnar avatar I was talkin about the dixie chick one haha.


Yeah I'm using her as a profile pic right now. 

LOL I didn't think you were comin on to Brock. :laugh:


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I nominate UFCFAN18, I've never liked reading a Mir fan's posts so much. :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

So is this still happening??

How many times does Stokes get banned per month?? LOL.


----------



## ipbod (Feb 24, 2010)

Can I sign up for this?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I doubt this continues ...sorry


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I will pay it out myself this month.


----------



## UFCFAN89 (Jan 20, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> I nominate UFCFAN18


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Well I obviously don't need one anymore, but thanks anyway.


----------

